
A Mother's Tour in Kekistan - Balgair
https://www.washingtonian.com/2019/05/05/what-happened-after-my-13-year-old-son-joined-the-alt-right/
======
stcredzero
_If Kafka were a middle-schooler today, this is the nightmare novel he would
have written._

 _At a meeting two days later with my husband, Sam, and me, the administrator
piled more accusations on top of the harassment charge—even implying, with
undisguised hostility, that Sam and his friend were gay. He waved in front of
us a statement from the girl at the table and insisted that Sam would need to
defend himself against her claims if he wanted to prove his innocence. But the
administrator refused to reveal the particulars of the complaint (he had also
blacked out identifying details, FBI-style) and then hid the paperwork under a
book._

